# Virtual Rider Phone # ?



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Can someone please tell me how I'm supposed to find my "virtual rider phone #" for both the Uber and Lyft app?

I just bought the Rideshare Timer app and it's telling me I need to know my virtual rider phone number. Dont remember seeing this during the 'training' of these apps.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

C'mon guys, throw me a bone here and help a newbie out!


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

When ur pax call or text u, record the number in ur contacts, that is the only way I know to see they number


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for your response, kmartinez3218. 

I have only had one passenger call me so far and I didnt even answer it because I saw them from my car right across the street/driveway in front of Wal Mart and she hung up right away after I waved at them.

All I remember is that the area code from the call was from a city/area a long ways away from me. I thought it was her number and deleted it out of my phone so I wouldnt do something stupid like make a late-night drunken call to her cuz she was a cutie. Guess I should have jotted it down as apparently it wasnt her number.

So there is no other way to find out what these numbers are for Uber/Lyft?


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Your number changes often now. I even read it may start changing with every pax.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kmartinez3218 said:


> When ur pax call or text u, record the number in ur contacts, that is the only way I know to see they number


One way to do this would be to just sit and wait after your next ping. The rider will invariably call or text you and ask where you are or why you're not moving. Then make sure to cancel the ride.



SumGuy said:


> Your number changes often now. I even read it may start changing with every pax.


My number has never changed.


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

My number changed recently to a number with local area code, but 2 pax used it at airport to reply to me when I gave them info on airport rideshare area pickup, both pax where on that number. My old one still functions as well, I texted through it and received replies through the new one.

Hopefully they don't assign a new one per pax that would be aweful. I don't like touching my phone that has my GPS and uber app on. I use my secondary phone for calls and texts so I don't have to Remove my other phone off its holder when driving.


----------



## Tommy_Morning (Oct 17, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> Can someone please tell me how I'm supposed to find my "virtual rider phone #" for both the Uber and Lyft app?
> 
> I just bought the Rideshare Timer app and it's telling me I need to know my virtual rider phone number. Dont remember seeing this during the 'training' of these apps.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


There are umpteen options of making free calls with the advent in technology. Some of them are :


Viber
Whatsapp
Skype
Google voice
ooVoo
For apple users , Facetime
Facebook messsenger
Virtual number


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Lyft assigns the same virtual number to a driver for all riders. Uber rotates about 3-4 different virtual numbers. Next time you accept a Lyft ping, go to the small icon of the rider and click there to call the rider. Call and hang up immediately, or talk to them doesn't matter. Save that number from your call history to your contacts a"Lyft Rider". You can text pax at that number as well. You won't know which of the Uber numbers it assigns to a particular rider until you try and contact them , after you have accepted their ping.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> Lyft assigns the same virtual number to a driver for all riders. Uber rotates about 3-4 different virtual numbers. Next time you accept a Lyft ping, go to the small icon of the rider and click there to call the rider. Call and hang up immediately, or talk to them doesn't matter. Save that number from your call history to your contacts a"Lyft Rider". You can text pax at that number as well. You won't know which of the Uber numbers it assigns to a particular rider until you try and contact them , after you have accepted their ping.


The OP probably quit uber by now.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> Your number changes often now. I even read it may start changing with every pax.


I REALLY don't like their solution....

Before I could program my phone....

And just voice dial my pax.....

So much for a good idea....

Who comes up with these changes....

A dumb monkey....?

Rakos


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

unPat said:


> The OP probably quit uber by now.


Awww, shit! I got suckered into a necro-post by a noob, or a spammer.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

haha....just saw that....

you prolly followed me here...

Rakos


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Tossing poo to you too!


----------

